# what type of foods can i feed angelfish?



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

Crank your temp. up to low 80s and start doing water changes frequently. Jack Wattley wrote a column in TFH about an experiment he did with raising discus. In a nut shell, he found that in a smaller tank, but with more water changes, the discus grew faster. I tried it when I was breeding angels and was amazed at the difference in growth rates. I was doing 75%-90%+ changes per day and had good growth rates. I used bare bottom tanks for fry grow out, as it made it easy to clean.

I would stay away from beef heart. It is messy, and I have never had an angel yet that would eat it. I probably was spoiling them with bloodworms too much...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Frozen foods are great. Mysis shrimp especially have tons of amino acids so I'd add some of those to your list. If they're still too small, frozen daphnia and spirulina-enriched brine shrimp also are great. 

There's nothing like live foods if you can swing those.

+1 for water changes. As much and as often as you can manage.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Ditto again on the water changes. 

Read the ingredients on the food you are feeding. Avoid fish meal and grains. 

Read the labels on the better foods. Whole fish and shellfish, spirulina and other algae, and other good foods. 

Look into Omega One, New Life Spectrum and Almost Natural Tropical Fish Food for quality foods. 

Frozen and live foods are really good. 
A good mix of foods will work better than feeding one food exclusively.

Oops- ANTFF has been having web site problems. Here is a link:
http://www.badmanstropicalfish.com/forum/index.php?topic=23879.0


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks would petsmart or petco have omega one, new life spectrum have those food, they like blood worms as a snack but it gets so expensive to buy. 

also with water changes, should I age the water before a water change or should I just go from the tap to the tank, with prime, or chloram-x?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have found Omega One at Pet Smart. NLS is morecommon in specialty aquarium stores. As for good quality food being called an 'expensive snack'... well, rotate foods so they get some of each item through the week. Bloodworms are a good part of the diet, not a snack item. Each item has high levels of something, and lower levels of something else, so rotating the foods will give the fish the best nutrition. 
Pet Smart (the ones around here) also sell frozen foods in a flat pack, not the little cells. This is a bit cheaper. 

If your tap water...
1) matches the tank (GH, KH, TDS, temperature)
2) has no dissolved gas issues (air bubbles in the water)
...then go ahead and do a direct fill. 

I use Chloramine Buster for chloramines. No added stuff the fish do not need, and it is the most economical, about the same price as Prime per dose, and much cheaper than many other dechlorinators.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

who makes this chloramine buster? I'm on disability income so that is why stuff gets expensive for me. I did talk to a place where I get stuff from and I can get blood worms for 3.99 5 or more 3.49 10 or more 2.99 no tax and the flat pound blood worms are 14.99 so that should help me i will just save up some money and buy in bulk. then store them in the freezer i have in the back room.. also how much are TDS test. i also need to buy new test kits ha ha some say 2006 and some say 2008 how long do the api test kits last? thanks.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I get Cloramine Buster at Pet Smart, in the pond section. 
16 ounces treats 8000 gallons. I measure it out with an eye dropper. 
The last time I bought it it was the same price as Amquel, but Amquel only treats 960 gallons, so this makes Chloramine Buster almost 10 times better as far as cost per gallon of treated water goes. 
... OK, there is also a POND Amquel, which treats 2400 gallons. So Chloramine Buster is only about 1/4 the price, not 1/10 the price. 

Here is it at Pet Smart. 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752156

Here is the manufacturer's site. It looks cheaper there, but when you add shipping it is not, especially when I am already going into the store for something else. 
http://clearpond.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=CP&Category_Code=CBUST


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

okay, i want to add to my angelfish questions, why are they pulling up my micro sword, that I have in the front? i planted and the plants where doing fine, now the plants are some what going a light yellowish/greenish color, and the angelfish are pulling them out where they are floating to the top, what would be a good fast plant to grow as a carpet that they won't pull up?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I dunno, but I had some Angels shred some Cabomba a few years ago. Other plants were fine, but of the Cabomba there was nothing left larger than 1/2".


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

Agree with the WTC and News Spectrum for the best food, with some frozen BW, don't go too grazy on the worms, they will not eat the rest,


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks, my plants just seem to melt, and i can't seem to grow anything. might sell the angelfish, and now i don't have enough dwarf hairgrass to even do a raok  I guess my question is what is a good carpet plant that will grow long rots fast, and spread out fast.


----------

